# Quail recipes



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

What is your favorite for quail? I have a cooler box full and want to try a few new things.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Quail*

I like to smear them in mustard and spice them up with a little Tonies cajun spice and then place them on the grill over mesquite. Good Stuff!


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Place quail in ziplock, add 1 bottle italian salad dressing, place in fridge for an hour or two. Grill over mesquite. Easy and delicious.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Quail*

I take a jalopeno,cut in half,clean out seeds. Stuff the jalopeno in the breast and wrap with bacon. Bar-B-Q and enjoy,quick and easy.
Enjoy-LOL,
Terry


----------



## NickDanger (May 21, 2004)

Add 1.5-2T each of Tarragon and basil to a cup of flour in a ziploc. Salt and pepper. Dust birds and heat 4-6T butter in pan with a lid. Saute in butter with cover on for about 4 minutes each side. If you can't do all birds at once, you will probably have to add butter to the next round. Clarified butter is better, but not absolutely necessary if you are only doing 2 rounds. Deglaze the pan with some sherry or madiera and add some shrooms if you want and toss in some leftover flour mix if you want a thicker gravy. It's a very tasty mess.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mix pineapple juice, brown sugar, terriaki sauce, and if you want a lil peach jelly. Clean your quail and leave them whole and cut them down the back and open them up. Salt and pepper them and put them over mesquite low heat. About an hour before they are done place foil under them and start basting them with the sauce. They will knock your socks off. (good).

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RE quail

Man I left out honey in the mix. Sory

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

*Deep Frying???*

When I used to live in quail country, I always treated them like small whole chickens. Anything I would do to a chicken I did to quail.

Has anyone tried deep frying? It is currently a popular way to do turkeys, why not quail??


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Fried Quail

It is great I love it. Seems like most people just dont do it but its grreat.You know Dove breast is great too frid but you do better if you tenderize them first.

Charlie


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Fried Quail
> 
> It is great I love it. Seems like most people just dont do it but its grreat.You know Dove breast is great too frid but you do better if you tenderize them first.
> 
> Charlie


....with onion gravy and a biscuit or two to "sop" with.:cheers:


----------



## lonestarguide (Oct 17, 2004)

*Quail recipe*

I use this recipe on quail and duck. Put hot Jimmy Dean sausage inside the cavity of the quail with jalapeno and onion. Wrap the outside with bacon, sprinkle heavily with black pepper and cajun seasoning and marinate overnight in italian dressing. Grill on the pit (I cover mine with foil while grilling to keep moisture in). When I use this on duck breasts, I pound out the meat so I can wrap up the sausage inside the breast. The sausage keeps the meat from drying out and tastes great.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a cool looking recipe in the February issue of Texas Fish and Game. Tamale stuffed quail with tomatillo sauce!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

This was supper last night. Marinated in Zesty Italian, wrapped in jalapeno bacon and grilled over charcoal.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Man thkat looks like something Emeril would cook. Great presentation and i bet good too!!!

Charlie


----------

